# Cross border cash & carry's



## Jimbobp (15 Jan 2009)

Hi,
    I have a relation with a shop who is looking to buy some stock across the border so as to save on Vat etc. Anyone know of any good places for general shop goods?

Thanks you
Jp


----------



## rabbit (15 Jan 2009)

I know I fellow with a small country shop...he finds it cheaper to go to large supermarkets in the north for certain items than cash + carry's south of the border.

What a great little country this is.


----------



## Jimbobp (15 Jan 2009)

Thanks for that but I think they're looking to rent a van/mid size truck and get a few pallets of items so I think a cash & carry would be more suited to that.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## rabbit (15 Jan 2009)

No probs.  There was a thing on RTE radio as well the other day, where the reporter saw someone from south of the border in Ireland buying 90 bottles of vodka in Asda in Enniskillen, and they were not for home use !


----------



## shopgirl (15 Jan 2009)

There is a Cash & Carry in Newry. 

Savage & Whitten, it's in Carbane Industrial Estate, Tandragee Rd, Newry  Ph: 048 30263521

I think it caters mainly for general grocery stores.  

No affiliation, we had a grocery shop when I was a kid and we used to love going there!


----------

